# mount CyanogenMod ext4 partitions in webOS ?



## maxst (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi all,

My cyanogen won't boot anymore so I'm attempting to mount the andorid partitions from terminal in webOS, but the following command

```
mount -t ext4 /dev/store/cm-cache /cmc
```
fails with "No such device" message. The same goes for the /dev/store/cm-data and /dev/store/cm-system

I noticed that neither of my /proc/filesystems or /etc/filesystems file has ext4 listed in it. Does it mean the webOS kernel doesn't support ext4 at all?

I'm planning on looking into the logs if mount succeeds. Any suggestion on which log file should I look at when my cyanogenMod just gets stuck playing the boot animation forever?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Have you tried restoring your back up? If your Android partitions are truly messed up, you need to uninstall and reinstall Android.


----------



## maxst (Aug 10, 2013)

No. To be honest I never did a backup (the only backup I made was after the boot issue appeared). I'm aware of the reinstall or wiping options but I'm curious and would like to know what happened if possible.

I already did fsck on the partitions which did not find any error.


----------



## maxst (Aug 10, 2013)

I mounted the partitions in clockworkMod recovery with adb and looked into the logs but didn't find particularly special things.

In /data/system/dropbox I saw logs filled with things like this

```
<br />
Process: com.android.vending<br />
Flags: 0xabec5<br />
Package: com.android.vending v80210006 (4.1.6)<br />
Build: hp/hp_tenderloin/tenderloin:4.0.4/IMM76I/330937:user/release-keys<br />
System-App: true<br />
Uptime-Millis: 81901<br />
Loop-Violation-Number: 2<br />
Duration-Millis: 584<br />
<br />
android.os.StrictMode$StrictModeDiskReadViolation: policy=647 violation=2<br />
at ... (stack trace)<br />
```
identified with different processes;

and I also saw some /data/anr/slow##.txt files starting with lines like this:

```
<br />
2013-08-08 19:55:21: +2s505ms since launching ActivityRecord{2ba3e6f8 com.cyanogenmod.trebuchet/.Launcher}<br />
<br />
----- pid 462 at 2013-08-08 19:55:21 -----<br />
Cmd line: com.cyanogenmod.trebuchet
```
Anything particularly wrong with these? Otherwise I'll assume they are benign until I learn more about them.

My main question is still as the title says, is it possible to mount the partitions in webOS?


----------



## darkassain (Nov 20, 2011)

iirc only some of the homebrew kernels have ext4 (warthog and up i believe, its mentioned in the preware description in each kernel), wth me running one of unixpsycho's kernels, its been awhile since i did this but you might have to use dev/block instead, look at all the mountpoints ( using "mount" without any params) and look for patterns and see how webos mounts its partitions


----------



## maxst (Aug 10, 2013)

Great. Thanks for the pointer!

I just found

```
mount -t ext4 /nonExistPath /cmc
```
 generates the same [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]"No such device" error, which by inference confirms that the canonical [/background]webOS on my pad doesn't recognize what an ext4 is.

To answer one of my own questions on the log files in case somebody came across this thread with the same question:
StrictModeDiskReadViolation is totally benign with the purpose of helping the developer improve his/her application. See http://developer.and...StrictMode.html


----------



## maxst (Aug 10, 2013)

Boot issue fixed!

With examination of file timestamps I finally found that my "/data/system/usagestats/usage-history.xml" file was not fully written (it was truncated). Removing the file fixed my boot issue. My tablet went out of battery power earlier and that was how the file got corrupted.

Google really need to fix this. One single diagnostic file causes a whole system to fail.


----------



## maxst (Aug 10, 2013)

I filed the issue to the android project: https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=59107
Hopefully it will get fixed.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Please explain how your battery, I'm guessing draining to zero or low enough to cause your TouchPad to auto shut down, caused this file to become corrupted. Was it during an install, reboot, flashing some file, what?


----------



## maxst (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry for responding late (went on a trip).

I wasn't doing anything. My touchpad just wouldn't turn on due to low battery when I got home that day. Retrospectively, when I looked at the file time stamps, they were about the same time as I got home so I'm not entirely sure if it had already turned itself off or just started to turn off when I pressed the power button.

There were some weirdness going on though:

About 5 min before it completely lost power and left the file truncated, it was doing something with the "asec" partitions for the applications I moved to SD card. The "lib" data directories for all my SD card applications had modified times of ~5min before the latest time stamp on the system. Then the database files for my "Pocket (ReadItLater)" app had a time stamp just after them. I'm guessing at that time the system was already trying to shutdown (unloading the partitions and flushing all buffers? otherwise why would it want to access all the SD card applications?) but something was so slow causing it to be still trying to shut down 5min later.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

A word of caution here. Android running on the TouchPad is the result of CyanogenMod taking open source code and porting it to numerous devices. The fact that it is running on the TouchPad is the result of the combined efforts of several developers using CM's upstream code and adding the necessary hardware support to get it running on the TouchPad despite the lack of support from HP, and other hardware manufacturers unlike some companies who have thrown their support behind the development of CM on their devices. Even though a few TouchPads showed up with a really old version of Android running on them, to the best of my knowledge HP never really gave serious consideration to selling TouchPads with Android on them. They were too heavily invested in WebOS and not to mention some really bad management decisions made at the highest levels of HP.

Can you definitively say that what happened to you is caused by code written by Google on a device that is not supposed to be even running Android? There are so many fingers in this Android pie, can you unequivocally say that Google is at fault? I you can, then you should be leading the effort to get an updated kernel and the latest version of Android working on the TouchPad.

OH, and an almost six weeks trip? Must be nice!!! :goodcry:


----------

